# Pickle Bone from Can-Opener



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

A while back I received a surprise pack from one of the greatest builders. Randy aka Can-Opener sent a gift box full of treasures. One of them was this particular Pickle Bone made of the same color combination G10 as my previously traded Can-able.

I'm enjoying the Pickle Bone and was waiting for the changes of the weather to show her colors and abilities outside.

First of all if you're looking for a pickle style shooter and the slightly larger fork gap is not an issue (for competition reasons) I can highly recommend this design. From A-Z it's a well thought out, easy to handle shooter that can work great with various band strengths and at full butterfly. A good weight of G10 and the cca. ¾" thickness adds for the stability. The cup shape fork sinks into the hand nicely. A slight cant (about 5°) made the aiming smoother and helped to speed up the whole process as well. Since the forktips are shaped to form a curve this means they are less to cover the sight of the target.

Wrap and tuck works well, but attention is advised as always. The angle of the forks might alter the wrap if the groove is not deep enough. But this outline makes a great natural pointing feature, since the index finger may be hold in line with the elastics.






































All in all the Pickle Bone is a slingshot that absolutely worth to have in the inventory. Template is available as far as I remember!

Thank you for watching!

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Beautiful frame Randy! Congratulations Tremo!! Nice shootn btw


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting Tremo, that is a little beauty!

C.O. is quite the craftsman!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Great stuff right there

I love the bright color combo. It's beautiful.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Randy is da man ! :thumbsup:


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Super sweet!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

That is nice.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you very much guys! I'm lucky for sure. An Awesome slingshot from a great and friendly person. I hope this tiny presentation rises interest regarding this already well known design. Really deserves it.

Have a nice weekend everyone!

Tremo


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

hi tremoside is there a web site out there to buy one ?


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

namazu said:


> hi tremoside is there a web site out there to buy one ?


Hello Namazu,

Can-Opener makes no slingshots for sale upon my best knowledge. His slingshots are at the forums mostly.


For templates please take a look at the templates section (in this and various forums).
I've never seen an original Ca-Opener for sale by others as well.
If you are looking for an original you may contact and kindly ask for a trade with him.

So my best advice is to ask him via PM, he is a very kind person.

Best regards,

Mark


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning catty that fella


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

FURGLE said:


> Stunning catty that fella


Thank you Furgle  It's awesome in action!


----------

